
Russia ‘Unblocks’ Telegram Messenger in Surprise Reversal - afrcnc
https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2020/06/18/russia-unblocks-telegram-messenger-in-surprise-reversal-a70620
======
Communitivity
Translated: FSB finds zero-day exploit in Telegram they can leverage, or has
back-doored it.

For real though, I've no idea if that's the case, but it's the only reason I
can see them unblocking it. The Telegram team is well-respected, and from what
I heard on-par with Signal. Maybe a bit less because Telegram is not Open
Source whereas Signal is.

~~~
drummer
Yep looks like now is a good time for Telegram users to switch to Signal.

